# 1ROD1REEL1BIGJOSHYSWIMBAIT



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes the question tonight turned into how many Saugeyes could my 1rod,1reel, 1 swimbait catch tonight? Answer = 80 yep and was still ready to catch more (well barely)  

Had the evening to fish as long as I wanted wife said so I hit a shallow lake to the west after work and from 5 to 12 midnight I fished,conditions were right for a good night of fishing but not like how it went.. caught 9 eyes before dark and 73 after dark. Wait that's 82 yep got 2 add the 2 17" greedy ones that swallowed a big joshy J5 whole. 

Tried a few spots,around the lake but knew where I wanted to go but when I got there before dark fellow Ogfer Cobe24 had thought the same way and was already there. We talked a few minutes and I let him fish the spot on his own since he was there first and headed out around lake . Was getting a few and couple spots I wanted to fish had people to close to them so I passed them up and headed back to main spot where Cobe24 was,well he was no longer there. So I set up shop and made e couple cast with a silktruese Big Joshy on a Skippy hot pink 1/8th ounce jig and 3rd cast missed one.about that time here comes Cobe24 again and tells me he did very good there and had his limit. I proceed to miss another fish then finally land a nice fat 18" eye . Well Cobe24 has a buddy coming and they decide to move around to some other spots. 

So the fun starts within minutes of there departure the wind kicks up a little stronger and the eyes start coming in and staying around the next 5 hours was unreal. They wanted the swimbait thrown out and sunk around 3 feet and then a slow steady retrieve was money. Just let the swim do all the work if you shook it or wiggle your wrist to make bait quiver no bites. 

I landed fish after fish on that swim and it just kept standing up to there abuse. Bet 99% of the eyes swallowed the swim whole and that made bait remain intact thru catching 80 eyes on it. Biggest eye was 22" with a 20",19" and some 18" as well. My back finally started screaming to me to take it home so after number 80 I packed up. They would have bite all night if given chance to stay. Was a great night with 1Rod1reel1bigjoshyswimbait. Plus they just did not want to touch the jerk bait I would try it nothing put the swim back on and wham start hitting it right away. Here is a few pictures to show how the bait stood up so well. Look where the swim is in the pics...


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm having trouble coming up with words. Good work slim.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Well that answers the question I had as to whether or not I should go out tomorrow. Good work fella!!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice Job troy !!! I love that color on the reefs in the spring.. eyes just go nuts !!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Unbelievable . ..exellent fishing


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

That's the stuff wet saugeye dreams are made of! I have been working insane amounts of hours and not been able to get out very much it's great to here a good eye story.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks guys my lower back is still screaming but I am not complaining. Sady yeah just a staple color that really works well at this lake at night it is my main color I throw if a little stirred up from wind and current. They were in all out beast mode just enhaling that swim. 

Certain areas of Lake were dead calm where a lot fish and very few fish came to shore but when you got the wind chop and found areas where current had formed it was unreal.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't you even feel a little sorry for ALL those sore jawed eyes now swimming around ?? What a great night you had. Congrats.


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow, Troy! That is incredible! The Big Joshy swimbait in glow perch got a limit for me in the same spot before dark. I stayed around for almost an hour after dark without another fish. Got a few more elsewhere, but it just goes to show, never leave fish to find fish. Good work!


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Amazing I don't what I'd do if I caught that many eyes in a night.. Heck of a job...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah Matt I kept looking for you to stop back. You were in the right spot with perfect 28" heathy eyes everywhere. We could have put a 100+ caught together. Like I said current just kept flowing and they just kept swimming thru. We might have to hide are vehicles next time and walk to that hot spot.lol


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

boy was I mislead by that post title... Was hoping a former member came back.


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Troy and I were just discussing the durability of the Big Joshy swimbaits before I left. Amazing to take that many fish on 1 bait. I actually had one nip the tail off and all but 1 of my fish were lip hooked. For the price of 1 jerk or rogue, I bet I catch more fish on a pack of swims. Durability not a concern of mine!


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

Awesome night, I dream of a night like that! I wish we had that kind of fishing down here.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

What a great night of fishing! Congrats!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Awesome job Troy that is one incredible night.


----------



## sumg3711 (Oct 1, 2014)

Troy im going to have to catch up with you again .Hopefully i won't be looking for my phone again.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> boy was I mislead by that post title... Was hoping a former member came back.


Would the initials be MF?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Would the initials be MF?


hmmmm.. His name was o1rod1reel


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> hmmmm.. His name was o1rod1reel


Lol I thought ya ment markfish.....spellchecker


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, quite a night. You should retire that Swimbait so that it can kick back and relax!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

david tennant said:


> Awesome night, I dream of a night like that! I wish we had that kind of fishing down here.


he knows the lakes like his own kitchen,he knows exacly where is whot.
he put propably 40 hours a week fishing,he put his time in,he deserve the fish.i love to read the reports.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Your so right Happy Snag. If you want to catch fish one just has to put the time in.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

HappySnag said:


> he knows the lakes like his own kitchen,he knows exacly where is whot.
> he put propably 40 hours a week fishing,he put his time in,he deserve the fish.i love to read the reports.


Very well said!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome job Troy!!!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dovans said:


> hmmmm.. His name was o1rod1reel


He has a successful YouTube channel I hear.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> He has a successful YouTube channel I hear.


think I'll look into it


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm a subscriber and I'll say say that kid can fish! He always has lots of good information too.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Big Joshy and I hit the lake from shore other day before dark and awhile after Joshy used a 2.75 Purple Flash on 1/8th ounce jig and I was using new crosseyed. He was thumping them hopping swim off bottom. After dark we hit some more on Jerk baits. Later as moon started getting higher in sky they woke up a little better. Was a great night with the big moon in the sky.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I was out a couple nights ago and I swear I could tie a double trilene without my headlight, unreal. It makes long walks on big loose rocks by the water ALOT safer to. Lol


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

I fished for saugeye for the first time at Indian from 1900 to 0415 today. I hit the south bank, Taco Bell twice, above spillway and Moundwood twice. I had purple flash and i think cross-eye (watermelon/chartruse?) and not a bite! Some guys from Washington Courthouse gave me an eye, Thanks cant wait to try it. Some kid showed up at Moundwound. Only 15 at 1 am to fish for half hour. Knowledgeable kid, already had his 9 point in the freezer and had to leave for wrestling meet in the morning.

ANY BODY LEAVE SOMETHING AT MOUNDWOOD ON THE NORTHSIDE? message me..


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great report Troy.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Holy smokes that's a lot of fish!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

27 other night in about 3 hours once you find them in right conditions they just keep coming.lol same Bait 3.25 Big Joshy silktruese steady reel


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Had a great hour of fishing before dark landed 14. Found a spot to myself with great current heavy jig and 3.25 Solar flare Big Joshy slow reeled ticking bottom was ticket. bait was down there throat every time. J5 hit 4 after dark and then her bait kept me busy.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fished indian last night in the rain, caught 28 eyes in 3 hrs. all on jerks. nights like that keep me coming back. the trick for me was 4 to 5 second pauses then 2 or 3 little jerks. most of the fish were taking it on the pause.


----------

